# Thanks for this new forum: Vessels Lost, Missing or in Danger



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for this new forum.

As tragic as every mishap is, its vital we learn as much about them so we can be a little safer ourselves.

Also, and even more unfortunately, it seems that some tragedies are remembered less as time moves on. This forum can keep those stories together so we can be reminded of them, and also so we can see what is actually happening statistically. How many boats are being lost each year, where and why? 



Thanks Mods and Admins for this forum. If it stops one disaster it would be very worthwhile.



Mark


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

If anyone has a thread that should be here please let one of us know and we'll bring it across. 

The Nina thread is a case in point.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Thanks Mods and Admins for this forum. If it stops one disaster it would be very worthwhile.
> Mark


I understand your logic and I hope it will too.

But I am afraid the people get into trouble at sea do not visit Sailnet. After all this bitching about sailing the ocean, I have no choice except giving up sailing. I will get a boat and a slip in the sailing capital of the world, start doing the wax on and war off thingies. Miyagi would be proud.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

rockDAWG said:


> But I am afraid the people get into trouble at sea do not visit Sailnet.


Ummmm, the idea is not for those that have sunk. It for those that are unsunk to learn tricks to remain thus.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ummmm, the idea is not for those that have sunk. It for those that are unsunk to learn tricks to remain thus.


Unsunk is our boat motto. Paying attention.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Thanks Mods and Admins for this forum. If it stops one disaster it would be very worthwhile.
> 
> Mark


Well, it might help stop one disaster if anyone actually reads it  I doubt I've EVER clicked on this sub-forum when more than 3 or 4 others are viewing it, while at the same time 200 or more might be logged onto General Interest... There will undoubtedly be many important discussions arising from these sort of incidents, but I fear they will now be getting far less attention, and a much narrower audience, now that they've been taken out of the General Discussion category...

I know this is a busy place, and perhaps it's just me, but is anyone else finding it increasingly difficult to keep track of threads, with what appears to be a proliferation or re-arrangement of sub-forums, and the re-location of stuff originally posted under general interest? I waste way too much time around here to begin with, and having to jump around between all these freakin' sub-forums only makes it worse 

I realize there's no easy solution, but having such a wide array of sub-forums, coupled with a very ineffective search function, would seem to be the worst of both worlds.

For me, each visit to Sailnet is starting to resemble dealing with a Voice Menu when calling an 800 number...  Let's face it, there's probably not a single thread in General Discussion that couldn't rightfully be moved to another sub-forum... Again, probably just me, but I'd rather see a return to some simplification/consolidation of more stuff in General Discussion, and let the cream rise to the top, as the discussions of broader interest and greater importance will get maximum visibility...

And, Mark - my hat's off to you... How anyone manages to keep up with what's happening on 2 different sites with as many different sub-forums as Sailnet, and Cruiser's Forums, is completely beyond me...


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Jon,

Putting the forums into categories was my idea. I'm sorry it isn't working for you. The change was just made about 15 minutes ago so I hope it is given a chance. I looked at the General Interest forum and it seemed like everything was dumped into it like a mishmash of topics. My thinking was if someone wanted to locate a specific topic having similar topics grouped together would make it easy to locate, especially for new people. Also, yes, I've been moving threads. Boat design questions aren't going to get seen by the majority in the SailNet FAQ forum. Likewise gear and maintenance questions in the Website Technical forum.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Jon,
I agree with you that finding a thread will be more difficult. The easiest way around that is to open "new posts" which functions like a general discussion grab bag of current discussions. However if you are looking for specific type of information then the sub forum divisions will be most helpful, especially given the lame search function.
I have the feeling that the organization of sailnet is getting better. I just wish I could find out how to include photos from my iPad camera roll in a post.
John


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> Jon,
> 
> Putting the forums into categories was my idea. I'm sorry it isn't working for you. The change was just made about 15 minutes ago so I hope it is given a chance. I looked at the General Interest forum and it seemed like everything was dumped into it like a mishmash of topics. My thinking was if someone wanted to locate a specific topic having similar topics grouped together would make it easy to locate, especially for new people. Also, yes, I've been moving threads. Boat design questions aren't going to get seen by the majority in the SailNet FAQ forum. Likewise gear and maintenance questions in the Website Technical forum.


No worries, Donna, I'll get used to it  I'm hoping to actually go off for a spell of sailing before too much longer, anyway... Perhaps even beyond the reach of the Web, from time to time 

My apologies if I sounded too harshly critical. You mods here do a great job, much appreciated by all, I'm sure... Certainly, with a site that receives this much traffic, you have a very difficult balance to strike...

I'm just surprised that a thread like that about CHEEKI RAFIKI received such comparatively light participation. Over on SA, it's now up to 1,200 replies, in what has been a very informative thread. It was a big story, and an important one on several levels, and I have to think it might have had more 'legs' here, had it remained in General Discussion. Now, whether that is a good thing, or bad, could be debatable, of course... 

Again, I appreciate your explanation, certainly makes sense... However, I'd simply urge caution in your efforts to make finding answers to questions for Newbies that visit here, that the scales aren't being tipped too far from keeping the place user-friendly for the regulars who are actively participating here, and providing the content that the Newbs are searching for... 

Trying to improve the Search Function on Sailnet could go a long way in that regard, but of course I have absolutely no idea technically what might be involved in that, and would guess that's an issue beyond the ability of Mods like yourself to address...

Again, thanks for all you girls and guys do, I'll put on my Big Boy pants and deal with it...


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

I certainly have to agree that all these sub-forums and moving threads only seems to complicate things. I can see moving a clearly misplaced question, such as a gear question out of the Website Technical forum, so that it gets to an audience (cuz who checks the web tech forum?).

But moving a topic like "Do you shop around for Diesel fuel?" from general discussion to the engine forum, which is a sub-forum of the gear forum (why not further to the sub-sub-topic diesel forum?) just seems to lose anyone who had been following or participating in the thread to begin with.

Now, I can't even recall which forum I am in..... should this get moved to a feedback forum?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey guys I'm looking for the watermakers for the over 35's forum am I in the right place?


----------

